# Netscape Problem mit Textarea



## Skeleton (18. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
in meinem Gästebuch habe ich eine Textarea für den Eintrag
der im IE funktioniert, das heist, das bei Ende der Textarea-Zeile
automatisch auf eine neue Zeile geschaltet wird.
doch nun zum eigentlichen Problem :
es scheint beim Netscape 7.22 funktioniert das nicht den beim Ende
der Textarea-Zeile erscheint ein Horitzontaler Scrollbalken und die
Zeile geht ins endlose was bedeutet das bei einem langen Beitrag
ohne Zeilenumbruch die Gästebuch - Seite verissen wird.
wie kann man verhindern das der Netscape scrollt und wie erreicht man
für den Netscape ein Zeilenumbruch?
wie schon gesagt funktioniert im IE und auch Opera alles Koreckt, nur
der Sche... Netscape hat diese Problem.

Gruss
Skeleton


----------



## Alexander Feil (19. Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber meinst du sowas:

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/formulare/eingabe.htm#bereiche_umbruch

Gruß
Aleks


----------



## Skeleton (20. Januar 2005)

Alexander Feil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber meinst du sowas:
> 
> ...



Hallo
und Danke für dein versuch zu Helfen !   
da wrap jedoch nicht Standard ist wird es vom IE akzeptiert, aber
der Netscape 7.22 ignoriert wrap vollständig.  ;-] 

Gruss
Skeleton


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Januar 2005)

kannst du mal den Code dieses <textarea> posten?


----------



## Skeleton (20. Januar 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kannst du mal den Code dieses <textarea> posten?



kann ich schon..

```
<textarea name="eintrag" rows="10" cols="60" wrap="hard"></textarea>
```

Skeleton


----------



## Gumbo (20. Januar 2005)

Anzumerken sei, dass das wrap-Attribut nur ein Pseudoattribut ist.


----------



## Skeleton (21. Januar 2005)

Da ich nun so auf die schnelle keine bessere Lösung fand und wie
es scheint hier auch keiner eine Lösung hat, habe ich nun mit
Hilfe von PHP erreicht das alle die mit Netscape auf die Eintragsseite
meines Gästebuch kommen einen Hinweis anstatt der Eintragfelder
angezeigt bekommen.

Skeleton


----------



## Sven Mintel (21. Januar 2005)

So, nach einigem rumprobieren bin ich erst darauf gekommen, was du überhaupt meinst

Dir geht es wohl darum, dass lange Zeichenketten(ohne Leerzeichen) nicht im Textfeld umgebrochen werden(was ja im textarea nicht weiter tragisch wäre).
Du brauchst diesen Umbruch(der mitübermittelt wird)... für die Ausgabe.

Falls du das Gästebuch selbst gecodet hast.... dann erzeuge beim Speichern der Daten diesen Umbruch(in PHP gibts dazu bspw. [phpf]wordwrap[/phpf]).
Falls es ein GB von einem externen Anbieter ist.... dann such dir einen anderen... ein gutes Gästebuch sollte diesen Fall eigentlich immer berücksichtigen.

Netscape-User auszusperren ist da eine wenig gute Lösung(und nicht ausreichend)... dasselbe Problem besteht auch im Mozilla.


----------



## Skeleton (22. Januar 2005)

Sven Mintel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So, nach einigem rumprobieren bin ich erst darauf gekommen, was du überhaupt meinst
> 
> Dir geht es wohl darum, dass lange Zeichenketten(ohne Leerzeichen) nicht im Textfeld umgebrochen werden(was ja im textarea nicht weiter tragisch wäre).
> Du brauchst diesen Umbruch(der mitübermittelt wird)... für die Ausgabe.
> ...


 
Hallo Sven
danke für den Tip, mit wordwrap klappt es !
;-)

@Alle Netscape Benutzer
das mit Netscape User aussperren war natürlich nicht persönlich
gemeint sondern einfach eine Notlösung
 

Gruss
Skeleton


----------

